# How much do you pay for your lessons if you use lesson horses?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I suspect it has a lot to do with how expensive it is to keep a horse. In my area it's relatively inexpensive and my barn charges $20/hour for lesson or practice rides on a barn-owned horse. The Bay Area is more expensive in pretty much every aspect, so I'm not all that surprised it's crazy expensive there!


----------



## Fayewokf (Jul 9, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> I suspect it has a lot to do with how expensive it is to keep a horse. In my area it's relatively inexpensive and my barn charges $20/hour for lesson or practice rides on a barn-owned horse. The Bay Area is more expensive in pretty much every aspect, so I'm not all that surprised it's crazy expensive there!


$20/hr????? i think i am going to faint..... I work in Portland once every 6 weeks or so, maybe i should schedule one of my lessons in portland...


----------



## thatkrayz (Apr 3, 2013)

Here in Arkansas, prices don't vary depending on whether or not you ride a lesson horse. At least at the barns I've been to or researched. The average private lesson here, for English schooling, is around $40-$50 an hour. Group lessons usually drop the price around $10 dollars. There are also barns around that allow you to just rent the arena for a certain amount of time. Usually about $20 an hour. However, prices for lessons usually remain the same, even if you haul in your own horse every time. I began my training in SW MO, and it was also about the same, price wise. Crazy what a differnece geography makes!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

In SW Ohio, the barn where my daughter does lessons are $35/hour for group and $45/hr for private. She just happens to be the only rider on her group. 

I know other places are in the $30-60/hr range, depending on the facility and the level of riding done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Big difference here as well. Everything from $25 - 60 for private and $20 - 40 for group whether you are on a lesson horse or not. It can depend on desperation level of the trainer(low fees and few riders or repeat lessons and doesn't haul to shows) as well as how good they are and how their students place in shows. A you get what you pay for situation.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I am mentoring for my level one coach(just finishing off my instructors certification) and I charge $40/hr for one hour group lessons and $45 for half hour private. My level two coach is $55/hr for group lessons and I *think* its the same for half hour privates. I can't remember off the top of my head. Our lesson barn is different then most though. Our school horses are all trained competition horses. They all have custom fit saddles, high quality feed and are very pampered and spoiled(some getting regular chiro and/or massage work). So that along with how much pride we put behind having certified coaches and instructors we stand out above others which is why our prices are a tad higher then others in the area.


----------



## TurnNBurn144 (Dec 14, 2012)

around here NEPA, lessons are anywhere from $35 to $60 for an hour lesson.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

Most lessons at regular lesson barns around here are $40-75, but lessons with big name trainers will cost you more. In the city itself there are two stables that charge $115 to $150 for private lessons on run of the mill school horses, which is ridiculous when you can just travel out of the city a bit and ride a schoolmaster with an Olympic level trainer for less. But I've never seen the tacking up/untacking as part of the lesson time - that seems quite silly. I can't get a horse ready or untacked/ & cooled off in 15 minutes!


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

here in MD i pay $45 for a 30 minute private or a 1 hr group (4-6 in my group)


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

The barns in Missouri are very competitive with their prices (meaning, every barn charges pretty much the same exact price).
The particular barn I ride at (with a lesson horse OR with your own horse) is:
-Evaluation (Half an hour "orientation") costs $50. 
*Every rider must complete the evaluation as it helps properly place you in the program.
-Private lessons (half an hour each) costs $50.
-Monthly package of private lessons (4 lessons per month) costs $180 ($45/lesson).
-Group lessons (which consist of 3-6 riders) and is one hour long costs $40.
-Monthly group lesson package (4 lessons total) is $140 ($35/lesson).
-Monthly group lesson package (6 lessons total) is $195 ($32/lesson).
-Monthly group lesson package (8 lessons total) is $240 ($30/lesson).

Some other facilities offer "Semi-Private" lessons which range from $40-45 for a 45 minute ride. I'm sure our facility would do that but they just don't have it listed on the price sheet.

I'm not entirely sure why prices are set at what they are...I'm sure the upkeep of the horses has a large role with it (especially if you're using the facilities horses), but I partially think it has to do with showing as well. 
*Example: I live near a large horse showing community....HUGE for Hunter/Jumpers and Dressage. Put it this way, I live about 15 minutes from a National Equestrian Center--so I'm sure the lesson fees are expensive but are, of course, going to be to worth while. Most people aren't getting lessons just for pleasure riding (not saying some aren't) but are instead learning to ride well and, hopefully, place well in shows. Whereas if you consider the fees where I'm located at to facilities just a couple hours away...you can find a place that'll train you for pleasure riding for a mere $10 per lesson (45-an hour long lesson). So depending on your location, it could have a HUGE factor in the cost.
^Again, that's simply pricing for my location. :3 Good luck with your search!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

UK, I pay £35 for an hour on my horse, private one to one lesson with a Ride With Your Mind instructor.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've taken lessons in ND for about $45

I've also taken lessons in AZ. If I recall, those were about $40. 

Both were for about an hour. Both on lesson horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fayewokf (Jul 9, 2013)

So i guess it is not that crazy out of line. 
Here is the rate for Stanford:
Single Group Lesson (1 hour) $75
Private Lessons (45 minutes) $100.00

This other barn has an evaluation class (no idea what it entails)
$85 evaluation
Private lesson: $325/5 classes ($65 each for 45 min), i think until i can tack my own horse, the time will cut into my lesson time, so I really will only get to ride for 30 minutes which makes it super expensive. I can do almost everything but I'm not too good with the bridle and halter so at least a few more times. 

My old ranch that i use to ride 15 years ago : $70/hr and i will be on the horse for a full hour. Seems more reasonable. 

The barn that I ride now is the cheapest and closest to home, $60/hr (horse time), i pretty much tack my own and then my trainer will help me put the halter and bridle on until i'm comfortable. However, my trainer just fell off and got stepped on the chest and there is only one other english trainer, so I may not be able to train there.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

plomme said:


> Most lessons at regular lesson barns around here are $40-75, but lessons with big name trainers will cost you more. In the city itself there are two stables that charge $115 to $150 for private lessons on run of the mill school horses, which is ridiculous when you can just travel out of the city a bit and ride a schoolmaster with an Olympic level trainer for less. But I've never seen the tacking up/untacking as part of the lesson time - that seems quite silly. I can't get a horse ready or untacked/ & cooled off in 15 minutes!


My mom used to say the same to me about having to tack your own horse.. but believe me when I say that when I went to a barn that did it all for me, I never felt so disconnected or bumbly in my life. I missed picking out hooves and cinching up or girthing a saddle. I missed grooming sessions and mini massages and brushing out a horse's tail.

Riding lessons should not just be about the riding. Horses are not machines and you build such a better relationship with them when you do things like tacking up or grooming or fetching from a field.



Fayewokf said:


> So i guess it is not that crazy out of line.
> Here is the rate for Stanford:
> Single Group Lesson (1 hour) $75
> Private Lessons (45 minutes) $100.00
> ...


Yeah it can be anywhere from $30 for half an hour to $70 for half an hour in Maryland, and I've also found in New Zealand.

At the moment I drive 2 hours to take a 1 hour lesson with this amaaazing trainer who charges $70. It sounds crazy but the lessons are pure heaven for me. I groom and tack up (while she's teaching someone else) and then I ride and get to untack, groom, and put her away. 

I have a barn 20 minutes from me that tacks up for me and I prefer this one that is that much farther away.


----------



## Fayewokf (Jul 9, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> My mom used to say the same to me about having to tack your own horse.. but believe me when I say that when I went to a barn that did it all for me, I never felt so disconnected or bumbly in my life. I missed picking out hooves and cinching up or girthing a saddle. I missed grooming sessions and mini massages and brushing out a horse's tail.
> 
> Riding lessons should not just be about the riding. Horses are not machines and you build such a better relationship with them when you do things like tacking up or grooming or fetching from a field.
> 
> ...


No, I totally get it, tack our own horse at all these barns. The thing is, the time you use to tack the horse, she charges as lesson time!!!
I guess it's only when I need help say in the bridle part. Befo I get observed by the instructor and they know that I can actually do this on my own, the tack and untack time will be built into my lesson. So a 45 min lesson I may ride like 20 minutes only. You know what I mean?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Fayewokf said:


> No, I totally get it, tack our own horse at all these barns. The thing is, the time you use to tack the horse, she charges as lesson time!!!
> I guess it's only when I need help say in the bridle part. Befo I get observed by the instructor and they know that I can actually do this on my own, the tack and untack time will be built into my lesson. So a 45 min lesson I may ride like 20 minutes only. You know what I mean?


Definitely know what you mean. Can't you ask her if you can grab the horse and tack up before your lesson begins?


----------



## Fayewokf (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, but I am embarrassed because I can only do the grooming an saddling, I can't put the bridle on yet, I can hardly out the harness on my dog, I'm dumb.

Even if you can groom and tack, she still said most ppl ride for 30 min... That's almost double from the other places...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You'll get it soon  I used to struggle.. now I could probably do it blindfolded.

Bottom line is that whichever option you go with I hope you have lots of fun!


----------



## Fayewokf (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you!! Nothing wrong in trying out different barns right?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Nothing at all; better to look at your options and find a good fit!


----------



## whalegirl (Jul 5, 2013)

here in north shore long island my barn charges $60/half hour for private lessons and i use the barn's horses. I don't think it changes if you use you own horse and they have stable hands who tack the horses for you before the lesson starts. at my old barn in virginia they charged $30/half hour on the barn's horses.


----------



## Acco (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm in SW Ohio and ride hunters. Lesson prices in the $40-$45 range are pretty consistent around here (unless you're with a Big Name Trainer, which can get much more expensive). I pay $40/hour group, or $49 for a half hour private (doesn't matter if you ride your horse or theirs)

One of the Big Name Trainers charges, if you use a school horse, $110 for a private or $70 for a group. Yikes!


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

North Texas here. My daughter takes private lessons at $60 each for a 1 hour lesson. (discount if you pay for 6 at a time).

We have a start time/finish time. If our horse is groomed, tacked and warmed up, them she gets an hour of lesson time in the saddle. So, we arrive early to get the most out of our lessons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

I am in the central/southern Wisconsin/upper Illinois area. 

Wow some of these prices seem so high! Makes me feel realllllllly blessed that mine are what they are. My coach does lessons out of her own barn, works training horses during the day and shows in her spare time. So it's not an 'official' lesson stable. She takes on students on a person by person basis. Thank effing god I found her! I pay $25 a lesson. That is for one hour and usually the lessons are over an hour because neither of us has a watch and we just tend to end when it feels right lol. 

To compare, other stables in my area charge $40-45. an hour, group lesson. And now I'm brushing and tacking up before too, so I get there early (which was her idea). So hour and a half for $25. I will hang onto this deal for dear life!


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm in SW ohio as well, and my trainer charges $40/hr for private lessons. You can't buy individuals, just a month pack. She's really nice about letting me have all the time in the world to tack up, then going over the hour during the lesson, and giving me half an hour to cool him off before untacking him. I used a lesson horse.

I feel so spoiled now... I've had two other lessons, one from a trainer that trains my trainer (If that makes sense) for $60, and a big-name trainer (so they told me) that was $120 for a clinic.


----------



## LexyBlake (Jul 28, 2013)

Average lesson price in BC is 40$ per hour


----------



## dgazibar (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh man, I took lessons in Bloomington for $30 a half hour private, or $30 each for my sister and myself in an hour (semi-private). That trainer was a USEF level 3. Now I take lessons from a beginner trainer for $40 an hour, or $25 a half hour private.


----------



## thoroughbreddd (Jul 11, 2013)

At the barn I ride at in NY I pay $50 for a 1 hr group


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

I live in maryland and my instructor charges $30 an hour. However she just had a baby so I had to switch instructors and now its $45.


----------



## Fayewokf (Jul 9, 2013)

I just can't understand why everything has to be so darn expensive in the Bay Area. Decent lessons here are at least $70/hr. I will have to mix it with some grou lesson soon, since I am looking into leasing. The barn that I'm riding at doesnt do half lease, full lease is reasonable at $330/month. But that's alot along with lessons.


----------



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

I pay $40 for one hour, for western lessons, and $50 for an hour of dressage. Keep in mind that the dressage is with a grand prix dressage rider.


----------



## PinkStella (Feb 1, 2013)

It's not even fair to compare the Bay area to southeastern NC where I am. I pay $40 for a 1-hour private lesson. For that, I get one hour of instruction. I arrive early to groom and tack up, and warm up. After an hour, I then cool down, groom, and turn out.


----------



## marriere (Dec 5, 2012)

Here in Manitoba, lessons aren't usually any different if you have your own horse or not. Private lessons range from $40-$65, Group for $27-$45 and Semi-Private anywhere in between. I'm sure there are higher and lower prices around but those are the prices around the largest city centre.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mcfarawayland (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm in central Virginia, in a rather suburban area. We travel to Ashland where we pay $40 for a half hour private or hour group lesson. Our barn is really easy-going - you pretty much just meet in the ring when you are ready and that's when your lesson starts. I have yet to find a clock anywhere so I don't even know if the instructor would know if you are late or slow tacking up! And we do get to do all of our own grooming, tacking up, etc. I even have spent a few days there following around the guy that works there helping muck stalls, feed, etc. (just for experience as I really have never been around horses in my life).


----------



## Mel20 (Aug 13, 2013)

Pretty expensive for me, 50$ per group lesson.


----------



## TheBiscuit (Oct 31, 2013)

I found an amazing barn recently. The instructor owns the whole place and he has a day job which gives him so much $$ that teaching riding is just a hobby for him and he has no need to charge extravagantly. I'm half-leasing a horse right now for $255/month and that includes two practice rides and two lessons (which are 1.5-2 hours long) per week. I'm a lucky gal!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

The last time I took lessons it was dependent on a few things. First if it's group or private, group I think was $35 an hour, and private was about $50 for 45 minutes. However that was with a basic instructor, for a senior one it was probably about $45 for group and $60 for private, and for a specialised one it was more. 

Tack up time has always been separate. Come 15 mins early and leave 15 mins late.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

The lessons in my area are pretty on par with what your paying. I'm on Long Island. For a good, well known, trainer your looking at easily $100 an hour. I was paying $50 for a one hour private lesson at my old trainers family back yard barn on their amazing horses. She got weird and never called me back after I wanted to come back for a break. Now the new guy I take lesson with charges $50 for 30 min and $75 for an hour. Our lessons typically last about 45 min though and he doesn't charge me. It's also a backyard barn gone semi commercial. It's he quite a few boarders (10 or 12?) but its still that quiet backyard atmosphere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shez (Dec 3, 2013)

On a side note I live here fit by Stanford also u can ride my horse for free I'm looking for someone to ride her because I can't so often


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

My weekly lesson is 30 minutes and is part of a continuing $35 per half-hour package of 10. I always come early to tack and muck, so she typically lets my instruction time run 45 minutes or over. 
I then untack, groom and spend an hour sweeping/cleaning out the stable. I obviously don't have to do the extra work, but it allows me to spend more time with the horses.
Being with them is like a gift to myself.


----------



## jbarring (Nov 10, 2013)

$30 for 1/2 Hour, $60 for full hour.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I live in OK and I pay $45 for a 30 minute private lesson.


----------



## jbarring (Nov 10, 2013)

jbarring said:


> $30 for 1/2 Hour, $60 for full hour.


Oh yeah, I forgot. These rates are for private lessons. Group lessons are priced differently.

Most places in my area charge around $30-$45 for half an hour and $50-$70 for an hour. I don't think I've ever seen less than $30.


----------



## libertyqh (Dec 18, 2013)

Mines only $25 with horse rental, 1 hour just riding. You can come as early as you want to get ready.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, I'm jealous of how cheap yalls areas are! Here, at the main barn that does lessons, it's $65/half hour and $120/hour. Group lessons are less but I'm not sure how much less. I'm an employee so I get a discount if I want to take lessons. There are other places around that charge less, but you get a lot lower quality horses/stable/lessons.


----------

